# Problem mit der Roccat Valo



## Iruini (11. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend, 

ich hab das Problem das bei meiner Roccat Valo die Taste W nicht richtig geht, nach dem letzten Patch für den Roccat Valo Treiber Version ROCCAT_VALO_DRV1.67_FW1.93.

Und zwar Passiert z.B. das mein Char in WoW ruckelnd durch die gegen läuft und auch wenn ich eine Internet Seite eingeben will das er nur 1x W macht und dann eine Zeit lange nicht mehr geht.

Mein PC:
Betriebssystem: Windows Professinal XP 32-Bit

Mainboard: GigaS3Gbyte GA-P43-E
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (2,8GHz) 
Speicher: 4096MB Samsung / Team Elite DDR2 CL5 PC2-800
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 1024MB 2xDVI
Netzteil: 550W CP-550 Combat Power 13,5cm 


Ich hab erst vermutet das es am treiber liegen könnte  doch auch ohne Treiber geht die W-Taste nicht richtig.
Auf eine ältere Version kann ich nicht gehen da sonst das Zusatz Programm für die Tastatur nicht geht und ich keine Makros für die Tastatur einrichten kann.

Leider kann ich kein Bild anhängen da das problem nur als Video wenn zu amchen wäre.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen dieses Problem zu lösen.
Danke im Vorraus

Edit: Hoffe mit dieser Beschreibung könnt ihr mehr anfangen!


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Was fuern Patch? Des Tastaturtreibers? Oder redest Du von WoW?


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juni 2010)

Wie nutze ich das PC Technik Forum richtig.


----------



## Iruini (11. Juni 2010)

Hab alle Infos dazu gegeben die ich konnte.


----------



## Iruini (11. Juni 2010)

Habe die Infos die ich geben konnte dazu geschrieben. Entschuldigung das ich es am anfang nicht gut geschrieben hab.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Mal in der Systemsteuerung die Tastatureinstellungen angeschaut? Da gibt etwas das im dt. Windows wahrscheinlich Tastenverzoegerung und Tastenwiederholrate heisst. Vielleicht ist das nur verstellt?

Edit: Ansonsten - mal an einem anderen USB-Port versucht? Vielleicht gibt es da Probleme? Also z.B. einfach mal ans Front-USB haengen...


----------



## Iruini (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab es mal versucht hat aber nicht gefunzt, hab aber die Tastatur an einen 2 Rechner angeschlossen und dort war das selber problem es ist kein software problem sondern hardware problem die taste ist defekt und muss mich da mit Roccat in Verbindung setzen trotzdem dankedür die wirklich schnelle hilfe


----------

